
Bigshot DIY camera aims to teach kids tech basics - apu
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23579866?singlepage=1
======
apu
This is a really cool project from my former PhD lab. It's a camera kit that
teaches kids how cameras work by letting them assemble one themselves. The
website [1] includes a lot of educational material describing how and why each
component works, along with interactive animations.

The camera itself is also interesting in that it contains a few different
"computational imaging" lens-systems within: normal, wide-angle, and stereo,
"all-in-one". See [2] for a description of what computational imaging means in
general.

I'm happy to try to answer any questions (this wasn't my project, but I did
play around with one).

[1]
[http://www.bigshotcamera.com/experience](http://www.bigshotcamera.com/experience)

[2]
[http://www.cs.columbia.edu/CAVE/projects/what_is/](http://www.cs.columbia.edu/CAVE/projects/what_is/)

